

Robot butlers 'a gimmick', says hotel workers' union - ghosh
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-28834773?ocid=socialflow_twitter

======
TheOverSleeper
Robots are slowly integrating; it will be unstoppable and messy.

------
lutusp
> Robot butlers 'a gimmick', says hotel workers' union

TV is just a passing fad, says radio broadcasting insiders.

Horseless carriages are noisy and dangerous, says teamster's union.

Power looms aren't a threat, says textile workers society.

~~~
noonespecial
All those things were true when they were said. Its the implicit "in their
current form" that's the kicker.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
I was about to say, "Sure, gimmick today... but tomorrow?"

